# Outlook settings for IOL email address with eircom broadband



## aishling

Got eircom broadband in the other day but I'm having problems setting up outlook to work with it. I have "mail1.eircom.net" as the incoming and outcoming mail server but I think this is wrong. Does anyone know what it should be for an iol email address? It will send emails but wont receive them. I keep getting this message "Outlook could not connect to the incoming pop2 mail server because the server did not accept your user name and password". I have the user name and password saved in the email settings. 

Thanks a mill,
Aishling


----------



## Technologist

I checked for you on the IOL web site's help section. 

Incoming should be pop.iol.ie or pop.iolfree.ie depending on the type of account you have.

Outgoing would be mail1.eircom.net.


----------

